

Ask HN: Why would anyone choose ember instead of angular? - davidjnelson

Angular is much easier to test, much easier to debug, and much more mature.  Why do people use ember?
======
tmwh91
I've actually been using Ember for quite a while now and it's formed the basis
of one of our products.

Once you get over the massive learning curve with Ember and keep within the
'emberisms' (i.e. the way Ember does stuff), it's an incredibly powerful
framework. In terms of hiring people to code in Ember, it's much easier to
onboard people once you have a few developers that really know ember through
and through. The biggest problem i've found is that for a long time the API's
changed around a bit (they are fixed now) and that meant that sometimes if
you're on StackOverflow, the fix may not work anymore.

Having used Backbone, Angular and Ember; I would describe Backbone as the
past, Angular as the present and Ember as the future.

Ember's got some pretty big people using it, Zendesk's new agent interface is
built in it, Discourse, Square and (indirectly) Apple (iCloud uses Sproutcore
which is where Ember originated from).

------
pedalpete
Frameworks come and go, it just so happens that Angular and Ember both came
out at a similar time, and Angular narrowly got a bit of a better foothold
initially, that compounded into a solid head of steam and growth.

I've been back and forth on the two of them, and I don't know that Angular is
that much easier to test and debug, or is 'much' more mature, but their are
more blogposts, SO questions, etc. because Angular is more popular.

Don't forget, Angular has the backing of Google, so things are probably going
to move a bit faster.

Some people like Ember, there is nothing wrong with it. However, I'd suggest
new projects go with Angular just because over the next few years, more
developers will have experience with Angular than Ember (or likely even
Backbone).

